# Chewing Seat Belt



## sichejo (Apr 6, 2010)

My JRT likes to chew the seat belt. Are there any effective sprays? Does anyone make a protector that can be slid over the seat belt?

Thanks!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont know if they make a cover but both my dogs are kenneled when traveling in a vehicle...no chewing  and they dont run all over the van when I get out.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bitter apple sprays are popular for stopping chewing. A dog that size you could try crating in the car.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your dog, and your car, may be safer if the dog is crated while travelling. A relatively minor collision can turn your dog into a projectile and send him through the windshield.

The good news is that it may be possible to have the seatbelt replaced at no charge by your dealer. There are some safety issues involved. I wouldn't make a habit of it, though.

Any sprays that might temporarily discourage chewing are likely to be pretty offensive to humans in an enclosed space and some dogs (I'm thinking of a particular seatbelt-chewing Plott hound) think sprays like bitter apple are condiments.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried bitter apple spray on our leash and the carpet stairs because Bella was chewing both...she ended up licking the spray off because she liked it  then went back to chewing.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Chewing the car belt or his own seatbelt? Either really can be sprayed with bitter apple.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

My last dog liked the taste of the bitter apple spray as well. She chewed through her harness, seatbelt, a leash, collar, etc...

I had to crate her in the car. It was my only choice with her.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You could also try giving an appropriate chew toy like a Nylabone. I suggest something NOT stuffed with peanut butter or treats unless you have seat covers... peanut butter drool is really hard to clean up from cloth or carpet


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> peanut butter drool is really hard to clean up from cloth or carpet


That's the kind of real-world information you won't find in Cesar Milan's books.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

RonE said:


> That's the kind of real-world information you won't find in Cesar Milan's books.


LOL... I have hardwood floors so never gave it a thought when my dog chews his pb stuffed Kong... never gave it a thought till we visited my parents' house with the nice, cream colored carpeting


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Try the bitter apple (Kimma gets upset when I take the bottle out, so I rarely have to even spray it anymore ), and if that doesn't work, try to distract with a chew toy. I use a nylabone or rope toy. Another option is to put a towel on the seat (I do this, too), and then let them chew that. I don't care if Kimma chews on an old towel (of course you have to be sure they're not eating the towel, just chewing on it)... I'd rather that than her seatbelt. Once I get a bigger car, I think I'm going to crate her, so you might consider that option, too. 

Though I guess it also depends on where they are sitting... My dog sits shotgun, so I can see what she's doing pretty easily...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Shell said:


> LOL... I have hardwood floors so never gave it a thought when my dog chews his pb stuffed Kong... never gave it a thought till we visited my parents' house with the nice, cream colored carpeting


LOL yeah, I didn't think of it either until I gave Kimma her first pb filled Kong... On my carpet... Which is also cream-colored... Luckily the carpet was here when I moved in and I don't care that much about it


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi! I have one of these chain seat belts and it works perfectly for my little border terrier who chews anything in site:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00GAC724O/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383123533&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah I used to have that issue with my Newfie,too big for a crate and would chew up any seat belt,tie down or leash in the car. I just ended up not tieing him down,and giving him free reign in the car. There was also no back seat seat belts in that car for a long time.


----------



## scratchy2009 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys. I have had a border terrier who has always chewed his seat belt until I found one that can't be chewed! I have had this one for a few months now and it's been really good:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Seat-Be...&sr=8-1&keywords=indestructible+dog+seat+belt


----------

